# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Maratona e fjalëve të urta shqiptare

## Beni_Sh

"Trimi i mir me shok shum"

----------


## Beni_Sh

"Sa te rrosh do te mesosh"

----------


## kleantin

punen e sotme  LERE per neser qe te kesh dicka per te bere

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Fjalet jane gra, veprat burra.

I zoti e nxjerr gomarin nga balta.* (kjo eshte nder nje nga me te preferuarat per mua)

*Koka ben koka peson.

Me mire nje veze sot, sesa nje pule mot

Me thuaj c' shoke ke , te te them se cili je.* (edhe kjo me pelqen jasht mase)

*Per nje grua femer mbyllet nje shtepi me emer*

----------


## KaLTerSi

Pyet shtate tete vete e bej sic thote i nenti lol
Ok fjale te urta popullore dale te mendohem ca....
shtri kembet sa ke jorganin
mos i shiko gunen por shikoi punen
borxhi harruar vjen ne dite te shtrenguar
ca nga ca vici behet ka
heshtja eshte e hidhur por frytin e ka te embel
edhe pula qorre, gjen ndonje kokerr
ai qe vjedh nje veze, vjedh edhe nje buall
me njerin tend duhet te kesh nje koder ne mes
e keqja nuk ka fund-ajde optimizem ajde
me mire nje fund te tmerrshem se nje tmerr pafund(nuk e di nese kjo thenje eshte e popullit tone apo jo)

dhe e preferuara ime mbi te gjitha shprehej(shqipatare apo te huaja) dhe mbi te gjitha koherat eshte
live and let live---cifutet e praktikojne kete(seriozisht)

kaltersi

----------


## Albo

Ne kete teme, ndryshe nga temat e tjera, nuk do te diskutohet por ju ftoj qe te lexoni fjalet e urta te anetareve te tjere, dhe ti shtoni temes fjalet e urta qe ju dini apo kini me per zemer.

Maratona e fjaleve te urta shqiptare fillon....

----------


## lis

*Perendimi ishte perkrahese e lirise ku perparesi ka liria e personit per veprim kurse shqipetaret deshironin lirine ku perparesi ka interesi i komunes (bashkesise).*

----------


## lis

*Krenaria e shqipetarit eshte si nje po-rdhe me gazra kur ha shume fasule.*

----------


## lis

*Vete emri shqipetar tregon se kush jemi dhe cfare identiteti kemi*

----------


## lis

*Te mencurit e ndajne shapin nga sheqeri, shqiptarin e kapin dhembjet e barkut*

----------


## lis

*Shqiponja nuk ha miza

Me mire shqiponje nje dite se sorre nje vite*

----------


## lis

*Me mire i mencur nje dite se budalla nje vite

I mencuri nuk ha miza*

----------


## lis

*Budallai ka shoke shume

Sa te rrosh do te konsumosh*

----------


## hajla

TRIMI I MIR ME SHOK SHUM..

QINGJI I BUT I THITH DY NANA..
  MA MIR TE RROJSH NE NJE DIT TE BARDH ..

SE NJEQIND VJET MJEKERR (ZVARR)
  RRENA I KA KEMBET E SHKURTA..

GOMARI NE LLOQ..
KALIT QITJA FRENIN..

NESE DIKUSH TE OFENDON..
THUAJ FALEMINDERIT SE AJ E KUPTON..

NESE BEHESH PASANIK.
 MOS E RRIT MENDJEN..

NJE KOKERR KRYP NDAJE ME KOJSHIN .
NDIHMOJE FUKARAN..

MOS SHTJE GRINDJE NE NJEREZ..
MOS U BER TRADHTAR..

RRI PRAN FAMILJES ..
RUAJE PRINDIN E MIR ,SI DHE FISIN..

MOS E URREJ NANEN E FEMIJVE ..
 RUAJU NGA NJERKA..

SE TE HAP PUN..
KUJDES JETIMET..

MOS E PRISHNI DIKUJT DASHURIN..
KUJDES NGA MEKATET..

----------


## Reiart

Ku di dhia se c'osht tagjia
O fol e ma o p irdh e ha
Gjuha kocka s'ka por kocka thyen
Burri lidhet per llafi dhe jo per .......

----------


## lesley

gruaja e keqe njeqind qese gruaja e mire s,ka te paguar

----------


## Reiart

Aktualitet shqiptar
Burri luan muri nuk luan.

----------


## FJORIN

Eshte e lehte te behesh PRIFT dhe HOXHE,por eshte e veshtire te behesh njeri

----------


## tIrOncjA

t'hyft vedi n'qef

peshku n'det tigani n'zjarr

gruja me gjilpon, burri me kamjon

hedh budalla i gur n'lum, 100 t'mencem se qisin dot

miku i mir n'dit t'veshtir

mos luj me zjarin

afer detit afer mretit

ma mir i funit n'qytet se i pari n'katun

menja modhe belaja t'zot

----------


## FJORIN

Ne qofte se do te dish se ku ka verre te mire ,pyet hoxhen ose priftin

----------

